# Rare Prewar Schwinn for $500!



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2020)

Only prewar Schwinn Rollfast ever found! I messaged the seller to help them out, but they ain't hearing it. Whatever dude... 










						rare antique Schwinn Rollfast   | eBay
					

Rare antique pre war 1930s/40s Schwinn Rollfast.  Condition is Used. Local pick up only. Tires are flat and bike is rustic. Great to refinish or cleanup and put in your man cave. Great piece of history.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 5, 2020)

OH YEAH!!! And since it's Schwinn chrome you know it'll clean up real nice!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 5, 2020)

I thought all old bikes were Schwinn?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2020)

that was in the ebay buy it now section at the top of the page a few days ago here on the Cabe


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2020)

Been on eBay for a long time, old news! Owner's an idiot, contacted them also and said don't know what I'm talking about! Of course it's definitely a schwinn they say....whateves... they can keep it forever!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 5, 2020)

Remind me of the Schwinn Elgin Silver King I used to have!!!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 5, 2020)

I contacted him also.  Got a wise a$$ response about a week later.  Some brain pans are only so deep


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 5, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Only prewar Schwinn Rollfast ever found! I messaged the seller to help them out, but they ain't hearing it. Whatever dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mike should we start calling you Saint Rollfast now? Why bother even trying to correct the guy??


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 5, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Mike should we start calling you Saint Rollfast now? Why bother even trying to correct the guy??



Maybe ignoramus.....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2020)

That seat cover is badazz! It would look rad on a Prewar Murray Corvette!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Its hard to fix stupid!


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Its hard to fix stupid!



Impossible.....


----------

